# How to tame a cockatiel



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive never had to do this before thats why im asking how exactly do you tame a cockatiel from inside the cage because my uncle has his cockatiel jewel a while now and he hasnt start to tame her and he was thinking about getting rid of her because shes noisy but he always has a blanket on her cage all the time and he got her from my other uncle and I sent him a message asking if he wants me to tame her for him just waiting for a reply.Do you guys think I would be better taming it in my house or at his house.oh ye but then again its used to living in his home forgot about that and she has never been out of her cage thats why I wanna tame her in the cage first because otherwise she would be flying all over the cage.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone???j:grey tiel :bml:


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe you should offer to keep her for good. It isn't good that she is covered all the time and that sure won't tame her. She might be a good friend for Rocko, plus if she is making a lot of racket, she might be a he...


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Maybe you should offer to keep her for good. It isn't good that she is covered all the time and that sure won't tame her. She might be a good friend for Rocko, plus if she is making a lot of racket, she might be a he...


When im at their house its always singing I told them I think its a male and if I tamed him they would do stuff with it I dont think they know how to tame it since they didnt buy the bird and do research on them they got jewel as a gift from my other uncle and my other uncle told him he shouldnt have the cage covered all the time.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Even a non tamed bird can be let out of their cage. There are many ways of getting them back in. Doesn't sound like they are trying very hard to interact. Many people get pets and then don't give them the attention they deserve. Even if you tamed him, he may go back to the same situation. My Kiki wouldn't let anyone near his cage but was fine when out of it although not hand tame.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

mohum said:


> Even a non tamed bird can be let out of their cage. There are many ways of getting them back in. Doesn't sound like they are trying very hard to interact. Many people get pets and then don't give them the attention they deserve. Even if you tamed him, he may go back to the same situation. My Kiki wouldn't let anyone near his cage but was fine when out of it although not hand tame.


They got jewel from my other uncle and they have 3 little kids they talk to it and stuff they just dont take it out and if they let it out they would have to get it back in with a towel or something and I think thats a bad way to put it back in because it would be scared and thats why I offered to tame it for them because I know they would spend time with it all the time I mean a tame bird is alot of fun.


----------



## angelica (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi I read your post and I had my cockatiel for two weeks tomorrow and she is six months old and I had her out of her cage and had took her to whatever room I was in and then all of a sudden she bites me and hisses at me I leave her cage open all day and when she sees me coming to get her she will start eating her food like she's starving she bites harder now than when I got her , out of her cage when I had her for only two days and now when I come home from work and go talk to her she always poops I don't understand why she changed I am scaredof her now and I never owned a bird before and I want to keep her what can I do?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We have a detailed sticky post on taming: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=113153

In fact, it's right up above this thread.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> We have a detailed sticky post on taming: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=113153
> 
> In fact, it's right up above this thread.


I already know about that but its not useful if the bird already steps up same goes with Loki the thing is he just dosent stay with you long enough and flys back to his cage if your trying to spend time with him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's the same basic method as training to step up or any other skill. You give the bird rewards for doing what you want him to do. If he does not do it, he does not get a reward. 

But, you should also consider that your bird may simply be trying to tell you that he doesn't want to sped time with you at the moment, and you shouldn't force him to. Birds are prey animals and they are not domesticated. That means you can't hold them to the same training expectations as a dog or cat.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It's the same basic method as training to step up or any other skill. You give the bird rewards for doing what you want him to do. If he does not do it, he does not get a reward.
> 
> But, you should also consider that your bird may simply be trying to tell you that he doesn't want to sped time with you at the moment, and you shouldn't force him to. Birds are prey animals and they are not domesticated. That means you can't hold them to the same training expectations as a dog or cat.


When he flys away I leave him but if Rocko is with me Loki will stay too he follows Rocko everywhere.Loki will also stay with me when we are training.


----------

